# What's your favourite iTunes radio station?



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Do you listen to the iTunes Radio tuner while
you surf?, If you do, Which station is your
favourite?

I like to listen to "Radiostorm 80s".

Dave


----------



## Deadline (Jul 3, 2001)

Radio Paradise (128bit) under Alt/Modern Rock

Very cool station, good variety of tunes

Deadline.....Mike


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

_Radio Paradise (128bit) under Alt/Modern Rock_ 
Just switched over...Great radio station.

Dave


----------



## Deadline (Jul 3, 2001)

Great Station.....







.....I listen to it all day when I am working


Be Well

Deadline....Mike


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm not an habitual web-radio listener but I've sampled just about all the stations in iTunes. Lots of the stations are great, some are not so great. Some are curiosities & some are completely mundane.

But the times I have decided to tune in, it's been _The Kingdom of Swing_ under the Jazz listing. I'm (only) 42 (







) but I've always had a soft spot for Big Band & similar. Such great stuff, there'll never be anything like it again.


----------



## iMiller (Jan 14, 2003)

BluesonAir -56k 24/7 blues
Good station


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Wow! Thanks for posting this thread and for the responses. I am new to itunes and had absoloutely no idea that you could access these radio stations. I have lots of listening ahead of me.

Doug G., thanks for the vote for Kingdom of Swing. I have a soft spot for this and am enjoying this station as I type.  And, I am even younger than you!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Electronica - Secret Agent. 

Great background music when you are making a centre channel speaker stand...


----------

